# Need a Good Car Audio System for Swift



## Line-Fit (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

i am looking for a good audio system for my Swift Car.

Budget is 15K.

thanks


----------



## muditpopli (Oct 20, 2013)

are u in search of just bass tube and an amplifier or u want a full set consisting of stereo and speakers??? only after answer to this question i can help u...


----------



## josin (Oct 21, 2013)

Line-Fit said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i am looking for a good audio system for my Swift Car.
> 
> ...


Go here and you will get a million ideas and options
1. In-Car Entertainment - Team-BHP
2.ICE Forums


----------



## Line-Fit (Oct 27, 2013)

thanks everyone for your suggestions.

Got a Superior Audio from Maruti Dealers showroom.
Brand : ALPINE
Integrated for Swift @12990/-
CD/USB/BT/in-built MIC/Pre-out
@12990/- 
Dealer informed me that it is a recently launched audio and will not be available in market outside MS showrooms.

Superb Sound with Alpine 250Watts (enhanced Bass) speakers @1990/-


----------

